# 18" rim fit on LS with high trunk weight?



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

I was hoping to buy some 18" Wheels and rims for my 2013 Cruze LS. The problem is I have a very heavy stereo in my trunk at around roughly 350-400lbs. It drops my ass end around 1in or so I'd say. I was wondering if 18" rims are even a possibility with this weight in the trunk without an upgraded suspension or anything. Hoping there is a nice size gap between the tire and wheel well to keep from rubbing. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't see it being a problem I've seen 18s on an 2013 Ls with a 1.2 inch drop with no issues 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Changing rim size does absolutely nothing unless you get one thats too wide, since with the appropriate tire, you will still have the same overall factory tire diameter. I would say find a wheel in our bolt pattern that you like, then post again in this same wheel/tire sub-forum and we can help suggest possible tire sizes to run.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Changing rim size does absolutely nothing unless you get one thats too wide, since with the appropriate tire, you will still have the same overall factory tire diameter. I would say find a wheel in our bolt pattern that you like, then post again in this same wheel/tire sub-forum and we can help suggest possible tire sizes to run.


You're absolutely right...........but how many people actually do this when they are buying new rims / tires? Also, most of the time when you are buying a larger diameter rim, the correct size tire to make overall stock diameter may not be available.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah I haven't even checked to see if there is a original tire size with an R18. Thank you for the input, I'll check it out and post my results.


----------



## dwolson2 (Dec 24, 2013)

If there is a stock 18, you should be able to fit it with the correct offset.


----------

